# cellphone in mexico city??



## mwatson2687 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am moving to Mexico City in a couple months and need to know what to do about a cell phone? I was thinking of getting an unlocked iphone 5 and putting a sim card from mexico in it. would that work?? where would i get that sim card in mexico? 
what other options do i have? is it better to get a phone here or there?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Buying an unblocked cell phone in the US will be cheaper than in Mexico. Telcel has the best coverage and a new SIM costs about 150 pesos. If you get a iPhone with a mini SIM, you might have to go to a Telcel office to get the SIM. CDMA cell phone are supported by iusacell and UTMS by telcel. 

Telcel es la Red


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Buy the unlocked iPhone in the USA. Always safer to buy an unlocked phone rather than one that has been "jailbroken". The major carrier here is Telcel which is totally GSM. It is installing a 4G LTE system throughout Mexico and should be fully functionally by the end of 2013. Its 3G bands are 850/1900 Mhz.

Specific Apple iPhone 5 Model Compatibility Can be researched by Clicking the Link.

Apple - iPhone 5 - View countries with supported LTE networks.


Many consumers here pre-pay by the minute with Telcel's Amigo Plan. Monthly plans are also available and tend to be a bit more expensive than the USA with fewer minutes and less data for the price. For more on Telcel and the the Amigo Plan.

Telcel es la Red

A Sim Card/Chip for Telcel will cost about $10-15 depending on the exchange rate. Telcel has many authorized dealers as well as many full service locations throughout the Mexico City area.


The other major carrier here is Iusacell/Movistar. They are a GSM/CDMA network that is moving to all GSM network in the future. They are 2 independent companies that have reached an agreement to combine networks to better compete with Telcel which is by far the major carrier in Mexico. Airtime can be a bit cheaper with them but their coverage is best in the larger cities. 

Iusacell 

..:: Iusacell ::..


Movistar

Movistar México


----------

